

Ask HN: Authorize.net Vs Zuora Vs Aria for Subscription Billing - nrao123

I know there have been multiple discussions about subscription billing and I have commented on it as well- http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=198672<p>We currently use Authorize.net's ARB platform for our subscription billing but I keep hearing of the "new" services such Zuora and Aria. And both of these new breed of services don't seem to be bucketed in the same category as Authorize.net's ARB and Braintree etc...<p>Has anybody evaluated all these platforms and is using any of these services after the evaluation? If yes, your thinking on why is/was better for you would be great.
======
CalmQuiet
Arrrggghh ! I, too, hope someone else chimes in with some experience. I keep
procrastinating about reading through all the reams of material from
Authorize.net then debugging their user unfriendly processes to get to a
functioning billing process.

Their reputation for security and friendliness to the end customer seems good,
so I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet, but if someone has used
another system all the way through to a finished eCommerce product, I'd love
to hear about customer satisfaction, etc. (or anything about relative
reliability, security, etc.)

